
Microsoft Surface Studio 2 review - sequence7
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/19/18102490/microsoft-surface-studio-2-review-specs-features-price
======
sequence7
Although it's horribly expensive this is a desktop computer that I would
actually love to own, I feel the same way about the Surface Studio as I used
to feel about the iMac although it's closer to the pricing of an iMac pro.

Unfortunately I just can't justify the $5k pricetag, is there anything out
there that offers a similar touch & pen enabled, all in one format?

